# 2012 IRC E3405.1 Working space and clearances



## skipharper (Nov 19, 2014)

A sump flush to the finished floor is located directly in front of an electrical panel 6" off wall-is this in the working clearance space for the panel?


----------



## steveray (Nov 19, 2014)

Do the pipes come out of the top?....Most of them I have seen are a violation...If it were flush I guess it would be OK...


----------



## JBI (Nov 19, 2014)

The clear working space is normally measured from the floor up...


----------



## fatboy (Nov 19, 2014)

If there were no pipes, a flush top, I think you would have to accept it............


----------



## skipharper (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks all, I feel the same way because it is flush and the pipes leaving actually left the sump and went up the wall outside the working space by design so the installer knew what he was doing. I guess most home inspectors get certified thru Walmart and certainly lack common sense.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 20, 2014)

"Common sense ain't so common anymore."


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> if there were ... a flush top, i think you would have to accept it............


metal cover?


----------



## steveray (Nov 20, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> metal cover?


Pipe might be the violation in that one...but the cover looks OK...


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Pipe might be the violation in that one...but the cover looks OK...


So your going to stand on a metal plate and stick your hand into the panel? A braver man than I Gunga Din...


----------



## steveray (Nov 20, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> So your going to stand on a metal plate and stick your hand into the panel? A braver man than I Gunga Din...


It's all about the PPE....You are sticking your hands in a live panel after all....Should we not put panels in steel buildings?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 21, 2014)

The cover material, is not an issue, agree the pipe may be a violation, but not the cover.....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 21, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> ... in steel buildings?


Who said steel Building?


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## steveray (Nov 21, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Who said steel Building?


Steel cover, steel deck floor, wood framed warehouse with steel plates on the floor, concrete floor with steel in it....I don't know that electricity cares what you are standing on if you do something dumb....See BB post...


----------

